# Jetbeam Jet-μ (XP-G2 S2, 1xAAA) & Jet-1 MK (XP-G2 S2, 1xAA) Review



## candle lamp (Jul 14, 2016)

The Jet-μ and jet-1 MK are the current 1xAAA and 1xAA light, with a simple and easy to use twisty interface, from Jetbeam. The packaging is a small standard clear plastic packaging.
.
.





The lights come with removable pocket clip (attached), spare o-ring, lanyard, user manual, and warranty card.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :

1. Jet-μ
• Small size, convenient for everyday carry, special design for hiking, camping, fixing, and emergency use
• Three bright model with memory function, max output to 135 lumen
• Max beam distance to 46 meters, max 518cd
• Effective power management circuit ,max working time to 35hours
• Battery reversed protection function
• Waterproof levels to IPX8 (under water 2 meters)
• 1 meter impact resistant
• LED：Cree XP-G2
• Glass : Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass
• Body material : Aircraft aluminum alloy
• Surface anodize : Military hard III anodize
• Battery : 1 units AAA battery






2. Jet-1 MK 
• Small size, convenient for everyday carry, special design for hiking, camping, fixing, and emergency use
• Three bright model with memory function, max output to 480 lumen
• Max beam distance to 130 meters, max 4200cd
• Effective power management circuit ,max working time to 100hours
• Battery reversed protection function
• Waterproof levels to IPX8 (under water 2 meters)
• 1 meter impact resistant
• LED：Cree XP-G2
• Glass : Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass
• Body material : Aircraft aluminum alloy
• Surface anodize : Military hard III anodize
• Battery : 1 units AA battery





.
.




















The lights look small for their respective classes. Both lights came with in dark gray anodizing and there is neither flaws nor blemishes on the body. Labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the background. The lights have no tail switch. Fit and finish look very good.
.
.





The lights have 2 parts. The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device.
.
.





The Jet-μ comes with a TIR optic lens and Jet-1 MK has a smooth reflector with a glass lens. 
.
.










The head has a clean looking cylindrical design. The head is mostly covered in diamond-shaped knurling. Both lights have aggressive knurling, which makes it easier to use the twist feature one-handed. 
.
.





Note that the same reverse polarity detector in the head to both lights.
.
.










The Jet-μ uses a XP-G2 S2 emitter. Centering of the emitter were nearly perfect on my sample.
.
.










The Jet-1 MK uses the same XP-G2 S2 emitter as the Jet-μ. Centering of the emitter were not perfect on my sample, even though there is a centering disc. The light uses toughened ultra-clear mineral lens where the blue hue is reflected on it. The reflector has a smooth pattern, but not overly deep. It is well polished with no noticeable finishing flaws.
.
.










There is a very sturdy removable single-direction clip attached to the tail region of the battery tube. It holds onto the light securely. It is not reversible. With the pocket clip attached, overall grip is very good. Mode changing with single-handed work fine. 
.
.





Like many other lights in this class, both lights use a removable spring for the negative contact, which reduce the risk of accidentally crushing a battery. 
The wall thickness of the body is 1.4mm (Jet-μ) and 2.8mm (Jet-1 MK) respectively. The light feels quite solid to use. 
.
.





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out. As supplied, threads are lubricated. Screw threads action is quite smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking in my samples. 
.
.















The lights come with a lanyard. There is thoughtfully two attachment points for a lanyard or key-ring at the tail end. The lights can tailstand. Note that a small female screws hole is recessed into the tail base of the Jet-1 MK. You can attach an attacking cone to the hole. This cone is used to beat a target, breaking glasses in emergency or self rescue.
.
.
*User Interface* 

Jet-μ and Jet-1 MK have same UI.
To turn the light on, fully tighten the head. To switch output modes, do a rapid twist off-on to advance to the next level. Mode sequence is Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence.

The lights have mode memory, and remember the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
There is no flashing modes (i.e., Strobe or SOS). 
.
.










From left to right, Panasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh), Olight i3E EOS (Luxeon TX), Fenix E99 Ti (XP-E2), Bronte BT01 (XP-G2), Jetbeam Jet-μ (XP-G2 S2), Ultratac K18 (XP-G2 S2), Lumintop Tool AAA Copper (Nichia 219B). 
.
.










From left to right, Panasonic Eneloop AA (1900mAh), Fenix LD15 (XP-G R4), Jetbeam Jet-1 MK (XP-G2 S2), Xeno ES1 V2 (XP-G2 R5), Xeno E03 V2 (XP-G2 R4), Fenix LD11 (XP-G2 R5).
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*
1xAAA lights




.
.
1xAA lights




.
.
Jet-μ




.
.
Jet-1 MK





Both Jet-μ and Jet-1 MK are small lights, and good size to hold and use for your EDC. *Overall build quality* is excellent.
.
.
*PWM*
Jet-μ




.
.
Jet-1 MK





Jet-μ and Jet-1 MK show no sign of PWM at any output level with Ni-MH. I can't hear any buzzing sound at any output. 
.
.
*[*New 16.08.20*]*





However, Jet-1 MK shows flickering of PWM at Low and Med. output level with a rechargeable 14500. I can't hear any buzzing sound at any output. 
*[*New 16.08.20*]*
.
.
*Runtime*
The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

Jet-μ on 1xEneloop AAA




.
.
Jet-1 MK on 1xEneloop AA




.
.
Jet-1 MK on 1xSoshine 14500 




.
.
Jet-μ and Jet-1 MK





As expected, the higher capacity cell gives you extended runtime in both lights. 
Regulation in Jet-μ is maintained nicely through High mode. 
Jet-1 MK maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before dropping output.

10440 Li-ion is not supported in the Jet-μ user manual. It's good 14500 is officially supported in the Jet-1 MK with very higher output. Both lights have good mode spacing.
.
.
*Beamshot*

Jet-μ 
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance'















Thanks to TIR optic, beam pattern is the focused hot spot for throw with very minimal side spill (i.e., not flood light). The light shows reasonably good beam quality. The hotspot shows yellowish white tint, and the side spill looks a bit bluish purple. The overall tint is slightly close to cool white.
.
.
2. 3.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 3.5m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AAA (750mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
Jet-1 MK 
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AA (1900mAh) 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance'















Hard to see in the beamshots above, but there is a fairly noticeable ring around the hotspot and it's an irregular shape (i.e., not perfectly circle). I think it's due to the smooth reflector with non-accurate centering of the emitter and the round stain on the internal center of the lens. It is quite noticeable in practice and using the light illuminating a close-up white wall (up to around 4m distance).
The light has a small sized bright hot spot. A soft corona surrounding the hotspot is very slightly greenish yellow. The hotspot is pure white, and the side spill shows a bit bluish purple. The overall beam profile is acceptable. The beam has a typical cool tint on my sample.
.
.
2. 3.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AA (1900mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 3.5m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AA (1900mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic Eneloop AA (1900mAh) 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.

*Overall Impressions*

Jet-μ
• Excellent build quality
• The light can tailstand
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• Physical lockout function 
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• Regulation is maintained nicely on Eneloop through High mode
• 10440 Li-ion is not officially supported
• Mode memory 
• Good mode spacing 
• Lower low mode is available 
• No PWM at any output level 
• Overall beam tint is slightly close to cool white
.
.
Jet-1 MK
• Excellent build quality
• The light can tailstand
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• Physical lockout function 
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• Perfectly flat regulation for an extended period on Eneloop on High mode
• 14500 Li-ion is officially supported
• Mode memory
• Good mode spacing
• Lower low mode is available
• No PWM at any output level with Ni-MH (but, PWM at 
Low and Med. with 14500 rechargeable cell)
• Noticeable ringy beam around the hotspot
• Overall beam tint is cool white

Jetbeam Jet-μ and Jet-1 MK provided by Jetbeam for review.


----------



## parnass (Jul 14, 2016)

:thanks: Thanks for posting a great review.


----------



## Javora (Jul 14, 2016)

Great review of a cute little light. Hope they come out with a titanium version.


----------



## Jetbeam5 (Jul 16, 2016)

@candlelamp, thanks once again for another great review, and the results speak for themselves! We are still up there with the best! I am proud of our company, and of our products!


----------



## kreisl (Jul 16, 2016)

why can't you place the ultratac k18 brightness curve in the same graph as the jetbeam brightness curve?

both on high mode and eneloop.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 17, 2016)

parnass said:


> :thanks: Thanks for posting a great review.



Thanks for your support. parnass! 



Javora said:


> Great review of a cute little light. Hope they come out with a titanium version.



I hope so. Thanks. Javora!



Jetbeam5 said:


> @candlelamp, thanks once again for another great review, and the results speak for themselves! We are still up there with the best! I am proud of our company, and of our products!



Thanks. Jetbeam5! The lights are very nice light.



kreisl said:


> why can't you place the ultratac k18 brightness curve in the same graph as the jetbeam brightness curve?
> both on high mode and eneloop.



My lightbox doesn't give the accurate output (lux value) between the reflectored lights with lens and the TIR optic lens lights without reflector in these small sized lights (AAA). That's why I don't post the runtime graph for various AAA lights.


----------



## Msf (Jul 21, 2016)

Great review of a flashlight I have been considering. Did you test the medium and low modes or was all of the testing done in high mode? I find that I use the medium mode most often, so any information on that would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2016)

Msf said:


> Great review of a flashlight I have been considering. Did you test the medium and low modes or was all of the testing done in high mode? I find that I use the medium mode most often, so any information on that would be appreciated. Thanks



Thanks. Msf!

Like other lights, I tested the High mode only. Their runtime on High is 0.8hr for Jet-μ, and my test result is 0.9hr. For the Jet-1 MK, manufacturer's runtime on High is 1.1hr, but mine is 1.6hr.
So manufacturer's runtime seem a bit conservative, in my view. In this regard, you will get similar runtime on Med. that Jetbeam mentioned in the manual. (i.e., 4.3hr for Jet-μ, 9hr for Jet-1 MK).

:welcome:


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for review, I love the graphics, very informatives!!!
I have both, aaa is my preferred now, but for aa, I think is a little conservative with NiMH , I think now aa must offer at least 200 lumens.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2016)

Trevilux said:


> Thanks for review, I love the graphics, very informatives!!!
> I have both, aaa is my preferred now, but for aa, I think is a little conservative with NiMH , I think now aa must offer at least 200 lumens.



Thanks for your support and information. Trevilux! The MK gives nice output for the class, from your test.


----------



## Mstevens113 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have the MK, run it on 14500. Very bright & decent throw for its size. Very smooth head twist for using one handed, definitely not something all lights share from past experience. Its a joy to use. My first Jetbeam and I can say I'm impressed with it.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for a great review.

Memory mode...


----------



## flips712 (Jul 22, 2016)

Great review, thanks! Does anyone know where to purchase an attack cone? I searched google and the JETBeam site but came up empty handed. Thanks!


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for a great review.
> 
> Memory mode...



Thanks. markr6! Maybe you don't need mode memory. 



flips712 said:


> Great review, thanks! Does anyone know where to purchase an attack cone? I searched google and the JETBeam site but came up empty handed. Thanks!



Thanks. flips712! It's curious. I couldn't find the attack cone at my local dealer either. :thinking:


----------



## flips712 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks anyways for checking candle lamp. Perhaps I'll reach out to Jetbeam about it.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 4, 2016)

These are nice flashlights, thanks for the review. The features are very attractive, Jet-1 MK nails almost everything I look for, tail stands, constant current, regulated brightness, 14500 compatible, fantastic. Cool White tint and lack of screw holes for a pro clip are my only minor grievances, easily corrected with CPF friends ;-)


----------



## Phlogiston (Aug 7, 2016)

flips712 said:


> Great review, thanks! Does anyone know where to purchase an attack cone? I searched google and the JETBeam site but came up empty handed. Thanks!



If that's a standard 1/4" tripod screw mount, you might be able to find a generic item or improvise something. Best I could find was something like this, though: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HWQ6FH2/


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow, return of the Jet μ !


----------



## jorn (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-μ (XP-G2 S2, 1xAAA) &amp; Jet-1 MK (XP-G2 S2, 1xAA) Review*

Got my jet 1 today. First thing i noticed, o-ring fell off... Broken... no problems, used the spare. Plopped in a 14500 and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! CRAPPY PWM!!!! :scowl::thumbsdow:sick2::mecry::fail::hairpull:
Yeah.. uses crappy pwm with a 14500. No pwm with a nimh. If i knew it used pwm on a 14500, i wouldent have bought it.. The rest of the light looks good. REALLY good for 13$. The threads in tha tail fits perfectly on a tripod for a camera. Screw in on a gorillapod and you can point the light wherever you like, hang it from a tree etc.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 20, 2016)

jorn said:


> Got my jet 1 today. First thing i noticed, o-ring fell off... Broken... no problems, used the spare. Plopped in a 14500 and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! CRAPPY PWM!!!! :scowl::thumbsdow:sick2::mecry::fail::hairpull:
> Yeah.. uses crappy pwm with a 14500. No pwm with a nimh.



Hi jorn,

I didn't think about PWM flickering on rechargeable 14500. Thanks for your feedback. I've checked and found there is PWM flickering at Low and Med. output with a rechargeable 14500. I have added this PWM flickering to my review.


----------



## Blackbeard (Sep 1, 2016)

flips712 said:


> Great review, thanks! Does anyone know where to purchase an attack cone? I searched google and the JETBeam site but came up empty handed. Thanks!



they have it at battery junction


----------



## DisisMrC (Dec 15, 2016)

Solid review. I ordered one up from Amazon. I also ordered the Manker E11 and now looking at the Klarus Mi7 as well to EDC. I hope these all take the EcoGear 14500 protected battery. Currently using the Coast HX5 which has no problem with that battery and just looking for something with more than 345 lumens in a compact size. They arrive soon, so we shall see.


----------



## jorn (May 6, 2017)

The Jet-μ is a beast on a 10440. Bought 2 because i wanted the driver in a tool ti. The driver did not fit, so ended up with 2 Jet-μ. Easy to mod both the jet-1 and Jet-μ. My jet-1 got a neutral xp-l hi, and one of my Jet-μ's got a nichia 219b for coulor, and the other a xp-g3 for more output. Dont like the jet-1 with a 14500, the pwm is bad, its great on a aa cell. But running the Jet-μ on a 10440, turns it into a epic flamethrower (no pwm). This little thing is silly bright on a 10440, been running it on a 10440 for some days now, not more than 30 sek on high mode, it gets hot fast. Im not going to put a aaa in the xp-g3 modded light. It's going to eat 10440's until it dies. So time will tell if it can survive on a 10440 in the long run


----------



## camelight (May 6, 2017)

I have 2 jet u and one isn't working and the other has a lot of probles


----------



## jorn (May 6, 2017)

what kind of problems?


----------



## Calina (Dec 14, 2017)

Great review. 
It is unfortunate that the clip isn't reversible and that 10440 aren't supported. Next version maybe. :thumbsup:


----------

